# Weak front legs....help



## Karyn (May 18, 2016)

our 2 month old Nubian wether isn't able to get up in front legs. If I stand him up he stands as long as legs locked, otherwise goes down to knees, then down. Eagerly eats, yet seems so thin.....other 4 goats are fine....HELP???


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry you're having issues with your wether... I'm going to tag some goat folks and hope they can help you. @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother @TAH


----------



## samssimonsays (May 18, 2016)

Take his temp, Other than that, I have no idea what it could be but he sounds to be the age of Cocci. Does he wheeze or "rattle" in his lungs when he breaths?


----------



## TAH (May 18, 2016)

Are is hoofs warm to the touch?  Does he walk on his knees?  There was a thread about a lamb with this issue, I will send it to you.
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/injured-ram-lamb.33622/#post-428015


----------



## TAH (May 18, 2016)

Few more questions. These are the common systems of cocci.  Has he lost weight? Does he have diarrhea?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2016)

I would want to know is he from a CAE clean herd?
Next, is he on high grain? Could he be foundering?
Third, possible mineral deficiency.

These are the most common issues.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2016)

I do agree with others... you should check for parasites and cocci with a fecal analysis. Remember cocci does NOT always give diarrhea. Usually if there is diarrhea you have an extreme load.


----------



## Karyn (May 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for advice, sites, and information. He eats fine, drinks, is his normal little self, just legs come out from under him, front legs first, then down. He stands if I help him, then he'll eat away. Normal temp, no diarrhea, urinates fine. Not sure about the CAE?? I don't know what to do for the little guy. Someone said BoSe shot????


----------



## Southern by choice (May 19, 2016)

Karyn said:


> I don't know what to do for the little guy.



These are the things you DO for the little guy.

Have a fecal run first and see what shows.
Take the advice of your veterinarian... if not a goat vet run the following by the vet....
To check for deficiency have vet draw blood and send it out to PADDL  for mineral analysis
Find out if his dam was CAE negative... technically you shouldn't test til 6 months but if you ran a test on him and numbers are sky high than he probably is CAE positive.

IMO he sounds like a CAE goat but he could just have deficiency. Is he on minerals?  

Every once in a while you may get a goat that is a failure to thrive and if as time goes by he isn't gaining and is not growing etc euthanize him and send out for necropsy.


----------



## babsbag (May 19, 2016)

Is this new to him or has he always had problems standing? CAE is possible but it is typically the hind legs in kids that become lame; the kid may also have seizures. The fact that he is thin is worrisome though.

I would do the Bo-Se as well as getting the fecal and CAE test done ASAP. But I live in a selenium deficient area so Bo-Se is always on my radar. That may not be the case for you.


----------

